# BEWARE of Scott Hickman dove hunts



## ChumStain (Jul 27, 2012)

My son and I paid $150/gun and were dropped off in a cow pasture with no feed for doves whatsoever. He did not put any effort in preparing the field. Im pretty sure opening day was his first day out there this yeatr. He should have called the hunt off or reduced the price if he knew the doves weren't in the area. We ended up with three and didnt talk to anyone that had more. I just wanted to pass the word about our bad experience so that other people may not make the same mistake. 


-James


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ChumStain said:


> My son and I paid $150/gun and were dropped off in a cow pasture *with no feed for doves whatsoever*. He did not put any effort in preparing the field. Im pretty sure opening day was his first day out there this yeatr. He should have called the hunt off or reduced the price if he knew the doves weren't in the area. We ended up with three and didnt talk to anyone that had more. I just wanted to pass the word about our bad experience so that other people may not make the same mistake.
> 
> -James


Are you saying no natural vegetation was present?


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Exactly how does one prepare a cow pasture for dove hunting?? I sure hope you weren't expecting to see piles of grain in a none agg field...

It's called hunting, not killing for a reason!!


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

If the outfitter said he had plenty of dove fields with birds then the hunters should have been taken to said field. Anyone can go sit in a cow pasture and watch 3 dove fly by. That is not a $150 dove hunt. 

Sorry about your bad experience. Sounds like the outfitter didn't do his homework or just didn't care.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear about this. Did he tell you he had grain or sun flower fields that you would be hunting?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*he has gotten*



ChumStain said:


> My son and I paid $150/gun and were dropped off in a cow pasture with no feed for doves whatsoever. He did not put any effort in preparing the field. Im pretty sure opening day was his first day out there this yeatr. He should have called the hunt off or reduced the price if he knew the doves weren't in the area. We ended up with three and didnt talk to anyone that had more. I just wanted to pass the word about our bad experience so that other people may not make the same mistake.
> 
> -James


 he has grown careless as his buisness has grown , he needs the $ to lease up land at the cost of shorting some hunters , on hunts , we quite hunting with them some time ago ? 12 crappy pre paid goose hunts , was 12 to many , 20 hunters shot 4 birds per hunt , to many bad hunts to pay that kind of money !???


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Go corn a field and see what happens to you


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

We got burned on a teal hunt, where the Circle H guide was filling limits of other hunters, so he could finish by 7:15 ...I have heard of others with stories that were not so flattering ... this was a number of year ago, on a piece of land on Chocolate bayou

With the way the word spreads on the internet today, you would think there would be better service ...

BTW
We had a guided hunt in Waller, where the guide droped us off ... he came by 3 times checking on each person, offering water, and checking on bag limits ... only 4 of 8 limited but all were happy ... and the cost was $100 + tip


----------



## ChumStain (Jul 27, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> Are you saying no natural vegetation was present?


unless doves eat cow chit... no


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Hard lessons learned...did he even offer a rebate?

Thanks for the heads up...check your PM.


----------



## ChumStain (Jul 27, 2012)

Mojo281 said:


> Exactly how does one prepare a cow pasture for dove hunting?? I sure hope you weren't expecting to see piles of grain in a none agg field...
> 
> It's called hunting, not killing for a reason!!


look buddy this isnt my first rodeo. He had several other fields that were overgrown and filed with birds eye that he could have shredded but didnt. A little bit of work to a field shouldnt be too much to ask for when paying 150 for a hunt. And this wouldnt even have been called hunting...more like stealing to me


----------



## ChumStain (Jul 27, 2012)

Rack Ranch said:


> Sorry to hear about this. Did he tell you he had grain or sun flower fields that you would be hunting?


No but with his name as big as it is I would have thought it would have been a nice set up. Lesson learned


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Well reports like this will do something for that name. Have you talked to him about your feelings on it? If so how did he react?

Btw I know its a long drive but I know a place in the valley where for that price you can just about point your gun in the air and pull the trigger and birds will fall.



ChumStain said:


> No but with his name as big as it is I would have thought it would have been a nice set up. Lesson learned


----------



## ChumStain (Jul 27, 2012)

DuckMendenhall said:


> Hard lessons learned...did he even offer a rebate?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up...check your PM.


No rebate, not even an apology... Thanks again, maye we will have better luck!!


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Scott always has birds and everyone kills limits! LMAO :rotfl:

He could've turned the dirt in the pasture or just faced reality and brought you a bag of frozen breasts so you wouldn't have been empty handed. Sorry to hear about your experience. I cannot disagree with anything said in this thread.


----------



## ChumStain (Jul 27, 2012)

Rack Ranch said:


> Well reports like this will do something for that name. Have you talked to him about your feelings on it? If so how did he react?
> 
> Btw I know its a long drive but I know a place in the valley where for that price you can just about point your gun in the air and pull the trigger and birds will fall.


Yeah all he did was make excuses on why they didnt fly.. All I can really do is not give him anymore business and give others the heads up


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's called hunting! I limited out in 30 min opening day in my pasture and the next 2 days we didn't see a bird! Next year spend the money on a day lease and you can work the field how you please


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

300 bucks for 3 birds. At the very least he shouldve offered up a second hunt for free.


----------



## ChumStain (Jul 27, 2012)

flatsmaster14 said:


> It's called hunting! I limited out in 30 min opening day in my pasture and the next 2 days we didn't see a bird! Next year spend the money on a day lease and you can work the field how you please


Wrong its not hunting...not by my standards at least. I could have done the same in my own back yard. Let me guess, you think there is nothing with not scouting or preparing a field then charging 150$????


----------



## ChumStain (Jul 27, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> 300 bucks for 3 birds. At the very least he shouldve offered up a second hunt for free.


I agree. I will eat them 100$ birds s-l-o-w. Might even throw the feathers in there too.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

for $300 you coulda got a on a lease for both seasons


----------



## ChumStain (Jul 27, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> 300 bucks for 3 birds. At the very least he shouldve offered up a second hunt for free.


I agree. I will eat them 100$ birds s-l-o-w. Might even throw the feathers in there too.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I've heard bad things about this guy before too. A buddy of mine had a hunt planned with him a few years back and it rained the day before. He called Scott that night to see if it was worth going or if he should reschedule the trip. Scott told him they were covered up and to come on in. Needless to say you can guess what happened.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

To Chum's defense...it is opener, and he should have seen more birds, just sayin'. Guide is at fault here, should have been the guide's responsibility to notify the parties involved that the birds have moved and payout will be accessed at the cleaning station. And next round is on me pending the outcome.

Several, more than 5 years ago, we leased a property out in Glen Rose every year...hit or miss of course, but we would pay him based on the bag. Even if we did not shoot a bird, we would still pay a gate fee plus a little more to keep the relationship going. NOW that is a sound business practice.

Best advice besides the PM earlier, would be get in touch with direct landowners.


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

call me James..easier than bashing someone on the web. For over 20 years we have always had a re hunt policy if you were not happy with your hunt and when dealing with nature thats what it is.. Location one shreaded wild millet and between roost and field, scouted very good two days before, 30 kt north winds and opening morning rain did not help..once again feel free to call as we have plenty of dove in the south zone..


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

so instead of showing back up for the afternoon hunt or calling us James you put up a beware of me on 2cool..was a good spot rained its *** off that morning and dove can be fickel. Once again James call us as we will honor your hunt like we do for everyone. ..Scott 281 535 1930


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

all settled


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

FYI 2 coolers instead of bashing someone on the web call em or talk on the dock if a fishing dispute etc..communication is easy .....


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Man I sure am sorry you didn't have a good hunt I couldn't take someone's money for that hunt. We always try and take the money at the end of the hunt if we can. I always ask people if they were pleased with the hunt and the customer service. I will try and reschedule or give a price break if they are upset but reschedules can be just as big a bust. If it was that bad I would have to refund the full amount and eat the cost on refreshments and food I just couldn't stomach taking that money. I always scout the day prior at the time hunting will be happening and put people where the action is. If I do not have any action I will call and offer a reschedule the night before. These days everyone is a guide but not everyone is about customer service. Good customer service brings repeat business.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Good going Scott..



Loco Pato said:


> so instead of showing back up for the afternoon hunt or calling us James you put up a beware of me on 2cool..was a good spot rained its *** off that morning and dove can be fickel. Once again James call us as we will honor your hunt like we do for everyone. ..Scott 281 535 1930


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

appears this whole issue could have been adverted with a simple phone call...


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

Thats the point Duck Commander James here never reached out just posted above we would have happily rescheduled him another hunt, we offer re hunts duck commander as the land owners want to be paid regardless for every gun toting hunter that comes through the gate and with over 65,000 acres from Winnie, Galveston,Alvin, Seadrift and Rockport in addition to Kansas controlling every hunt can be tough but we get back out and do our best and when dealing with the public and wild life you cant always batt a 1000 but we try and after 27 years we have many many very happy hunting and fishing customers. A few of our groups had good shooting on a few fields that afternoon.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

kweber said:


> appears this whole issue could have been adverted with a simple phone call...


Most if not all can be.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Loco Pato said:


> Thats the point Duck Commander James here never reached out just posted above we would have happily rescheduled him another hunt, we offer re hunts duck commander as the land owners want to be paid regardless for every gun toting hunter that comes through the gate and with over 65,000 acres from Winnie, Galveston,Alvin, Seadrift and Rockport in addition to Kansas controlling every hunt can be tough but we get back out and do our best and when dealing with the public and wild life you cant always batt a 1000 but we try and after 27 years we have many many very happy hunting and fishing customers. A few of our groups had good shooting on a few fields that afternoon.


I'll take his rehunt if he doesn't want it.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

ChumStain said:


> Yeah all he did was make excuses on why they didnt fly.. All I can really do is not give him anymore business and give others the heads up





Loco Pato said:


> Thats the point Duck Commander James here never reached out just posted above we would have happily rescheduled him another hunt, we offer re hunts duck commander as the land owners want to be paid regardless for every gun toting hunter that comes through the gate and with over 65,000 acres from Winnie, Galveston,Alvin, Seadrift and Rockport in addition to Kansas controlling every hunt can be tough but we get back out and do our best and when dealing with the public and wild life you cant always batt a 1000 but we try and after 27 years we have many many very happy hunting and fishing customers. A few of our groups had good shooting on a few fields that afternoon.


Sounds like to me that Y'all saw each other after the morning hunt and you made excuses why they didn't fly??????If y'all did see each other then it sounds like neither party communicated very well!!!! James didn't express his wishes for a discount, refund, or reschedule and Scott didn't offer any either.....Am I wrong or right Scott? It's real easy for you to come on here and offer up these things after the fact, and say that James didn't communicate, but if y'all did talk and you didn't offer up something, then IMO you are to blame sir.


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

I had to cook that afternoon for another group so left them with another guide so no communication on how the day might end I dont have a crystal ball FREON, James aren't you one of the **** asses I drove around on my ranger for hours stopping and jump shooting dove because the hunt was slow that morning? the afternoon guide said they shot some birds and had fun, oh well. Once again call us James..Thanks Scott


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

Bottom line is that $150 is a premium price for a dove hunt. The hunter should have received a premium hunt and he didn't get one. I hope that the hunter takes advantage of the re-hunt offer and reports a positive experience with this outfit.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Loco Pato said:


> I had to cook that afternoon for another group so left them with another guide so no communication on how the day might end I dont have a crystal ball FREON, *James aren't you one of the **** asses I drove around on my ranger for hours* stopping and jump shooting dove because the hunt was slow that morning? the afternoon guide said they shot some birds and had fun, oh well. Once again call us James..Thanks Scott


Wow, that'll reel 'em in!


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

**** *** is a term of endearment for my LA friends..not a derogatory term.


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

John Cocktosen said:


> Bottom line is that $150 is a premium price for a dove hunt. The hunter should have received a premium hunt and he didn't get one. I hope that the hunter takes advantage of the re-hunt offer and reports a positive experience with this outfit.


 John thats the plan...BTW hunting north of I 10 can be very spotty and here one day gone the next unlike the south zone where the birds on our West end Galveston hunts and Alvin and South Texas hunts are far more predictable. I can assure you if he would have called he would have been taken care of and still will be. Thanks and Calm Seas..Scott


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Opening day when you run a dove or any other lease can be hectic to say the least. Things happen and some times you dont have time to handle every person or situation like it needs to be at that moment. Thats why a simple phone call could have averted all of this. Sounds like Scott is now trying to make things right to me. Been through this before with my outfit. Openers are tough.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

ChumStain said:


> My son and I paid $150/gun and were dropped off in a cow pasture with no feed for doves whatsoever. He did not put any effort in preparing the field. Im pretty sure opening day was his first day out there this yeatr. He should have called the hunt off or reduced the price if he knew the doves weren't in the area. We ended up with three and didnt talk to anyone that had more. I just wanted to pass the word about our bad experience so that other people may not make the same mistake.
> 
> -James


Next time take that $150, get your APH and scout your own birds on public land,then if you don't shoot anything you can only blame yourself. Dove hunting isn't the same as hunting deer behind a game fence.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Wasn't trying to bird dog you Scott I started my post and caught a run at work then posted when we got back before I saw your side.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm kinda partial to **** asses myself.......


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Customers should't have to ask for a reschedule or a discount. That puts people in an akward position. Should be offered to them period.


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

duck commander said:


> Wasn't trying to bird dog you Scott I started my post and caught a run at work then posted when we got back before I saw your side.


 No worries Duck Commander..We have for 27 years done our best in the field and on the water and when we dont live up to the customers expectations we try to make it up to them and dont always meet that bar but try our best! If James will call we will accommodate him as we do for all our clients.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hopefully James will call you and give us a good report after his re-do. 

BBB stuff isn't allowed here but I wanted to give you a chance to respond before I closed the thread.

TH


----------

